# No Sissy Mnt Biker?



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Understand that most of you interesting and informative cyclists are road riders. Used to be one for about 5 years with no car in 20s. 20 miles was nothing. Back from off road excitement? ! Nothing broke. Will be sore tomorrow. That is brutally hard. Used muscles I didn't know I had


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Understand that most of you interesting and informative cyclists are road riders. Used to be one for about 5 years with no car in 20s. 20 miles was nothing. Back from off road excitement? ! Nothing broke. Will be sore tomorrow. That is brutally hard. Used muscles I didn't know I had


Rather you used muscles you forgot you had. Keep riding! 👍


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

Wide supple tires can help.


----------

